# Got my first pellet smoker, food has no smoke flavor.



## wseroyer (Mar 14, 2020)

My Mom and Dad bought a new house and my dad got a new Traeger and Weber for his new house. He gave me his old Traeger BBQ 075 that's about 15 years old now this Traeger has the Traeger PID controller that's an "upgrade" for it. Yesterday I thought i'd try it out since I'm stuck at home so I smoked a rack of ribs. I followed a recipe by meat church on Traeger's You Tube, I used apple wood pellets and I "smoked" the ribs at 275 for 2 1/2 hours then I wrapped them in Aluminium and put them back on for another 2 hours, when I took out the ribs the bone's pulled clean out but the ribs had no smoke flavor they tasted like I baked them in the oven. I have no idea why people like these smokers, they aren't smokers they are pellet burning ovens as far as i'm concerned. what i'm I doing wrong, how can I make this "smoker" an actual smoker?


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 14, 2020)

the hotter you go with pellet smokers the less smoke ya get, try smoking at lower temps for longer periods, also I don't wrap at all. I ended up getting an amazing pellet tube to get more smoke.


----------



## schlotz (Mar 14, 2020)

The tube can definitely provide additional smoke. Also agree, back down the temp to 240ºish. It will take a bit longer but the results will be worth it.  BTW: I stopped wrapping ribs years ago.  Too much fussing, not needed, and you still get great results.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 14, 2020)

yeah I should of mentioned when I do ribs, I usually use st. louis I smoke them at 225 usually takes  6-7 hours, baby backs usually 5-6 hours.


----------



## bregent (Mar 14, 2020)

I do ribs at 275F, no wrap, with 100% hickory pellets and get plenty of smoke flavor. The "apple" pellets you are using are most likely oak or alder with a little apple mixed in. If you want more smoke flavor:
*Use a strong 100% flavor wood pellet
*Smoke at a lower temp
*Don't wrap


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2020)

Give it 2 hrs as low as unit will run then kick it up to higher temps and finish, the lower the temp the more smoke, also a tube will help also


----------



## wseroyer (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, I also put the chimney hat as low as it will go, hoping it will keep smoke in the smoker longer.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 14, 2020)

Smoker Jim has the answer for you.

I run with 180f for at least a few hours, then raise To 225f so they finish off in time. Did St. Louis ribs at 180f for 5 hours, then. 225f.

any higher than 225f is cooking not smoking.


----------



## BKING! (Mar 14, 2020)

On my Mak I do 200 deg for 6 hours on baby backs on the top rack. The top rack is actually closer to 220 deg since the thermocouple is located on the bottom rack. I also do smoke setting for a couple hours then bump up to 225 deg for ribs, butts, and brisket. Both give a good result. 275 deg is what I cook at for a “hint of smoke “.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> the hotter you go with pellet smokers the less smoke ya get, try smoking at lower temps for longer periods, also I don't wrap at all. I ended up getting an amazing pellet tube to get more smoke.



^^^^^^^ This^^^^^^ in a nut shell.


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 14, 2020)

Low and slow with smokers. Go 200-225 degrees . I never go over 225. Slow cook over low heat and the smoking method will take care of itself.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 15, 2020)

Pellet burners produce less and less smoke as you go over 200F.

Smoke as low as possible for at least two hours, then bump the smoker up to your cook temp and finish however you want.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 15, 2020)

I now run about 250* and use an amazen tube for smoke. It’s a good crutch.


----------



## dubob (Mar 16, 2020)

I have several recipes for ribs in my pellet grill folder.  None of them call for anything over 225*F/High Smoke.  High smoke in my Camp Chef is 220*F.  I bought a smoke tube and use it for every smoke I do.  I use one brand/one flavor pellet for every smoke I do - Lumber Jack Competition Blend (Maple - Hickory - Cherry).  The flavor imparted to the meat is mild and acceptable to me and mine.  We are not fans of STRONG smoke flavor; never have been.

Fruit woods will never give you a strong smoke signature, especially in a pellet grill.  Hickory or any blend containing hickory would be a better choice for pork & beef.  Use mesquite, if you want the strongest smoke flavor.  Any of the dozens of brands of smoke tubes available will also enhance your smoke flavor overall.

Pellet grills have a place in the smoked meat world.   If you truly understand their pros & cons, you will be able to produce some amazing food that will please you, your family, and most of your friends at your social gatherings involving food.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 16, 2020)

Yeah using fruit wood or even something like maple isn't going to put much smoke flavor on it. Use oak or pecan at least, hickory if you prefer stronger. Mesquite is quite strong but has a distinct flavor.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 12, 2020)

Alright I hate to be that guy but here goes. Quality pellets and low temps make all the difference. Bought a couple bags of Lumber Jack pellets and they put off a lot more smoke than other brands I've used. Used mesquite on a few briskets and the blend on other cooks. I've been very impressed.


----------



## jmtyndall (Apr 13, 2020)

wseroyer said:


> My Mom and Dad bought a new house and my dad got a new Traeger and Weber for his new house. He gave me his old Traeger BBQ 075 that's about 15 years old now this Traeger has the Traeger PID controller that's an "upgrade" for it. Yesterday I thought i'd try it out since I'm stuck at home so I smoked a rack of ribs. I followed a recipe by meat church on Traeger's You Tube, I used apple wood pellets and I "smoked" the ribs at 275 for 2 1/2 hours then I wrapped them in Aluminium and put them back on for another 2 hours, when I took out the ribs the bone's pulled clean out but the ribs had no smoke flavor they tasted like I baked them in the oven. I have no idea why people like these smokers, they aren't smokers they are pellet burning ovens as far as i'm concerned. what i'm I doing wrong, how can I make this "smoker" an actual smoker?



Hahah, dude, you used it once and you're ready to write off the grill and everyone who uses them? You've got lots of answers already but I'll break it down for you.

1) You smoked at 275. That's an okay temp on an offset or charcoal burner if that's where they like to run, but lower temps, more smoke. Put your food on the grill at the "smoke" or lowest temp setting for about an hour (maybe 2) before turning it up to your cooking temp.

2) Pellet matter. What pellets did you use? Traeger pellets are blended with light-flavored filler woods like Oak and Alder that give consistent BTUs but not much flavor. Quality, 100% flavor wood pellets help.

3) Wood type matters. Apple is one of the lightest flavor profile woods out there. Combined with the light flavor profile given by a pellet grill, the result is VERY light smoke flavor, easily overpowered by rubs and sauces. If you like heavy smoke, buy a 100% hickory or 100% mesquite pellet.

4) Wrapping protects the bark, prevents smoke from reaching the food, and steams the ribs. Basically, no different from cooking in an oven. Try not-wrapping which will allow more smoke to get to the food. Spritzing the meat can keep the surface moist and trap some of those smoke flavor compounds, depositing them when the water evaporates away. 

5) Pellet grills burn a small but efficient fire. Smoke flavor compounds come from the wood being burned. More wood burned means you get more of those compounds. In an offset you might burn 10 lbs of wood to smoke those ribs, the pellet smoker might only burn 5 lbs of pellets. You can add a smoke tube to the cook chamber to burn some extra pellets and give a bit more smoke flavor.

Best of luck, but I think between everything listed in this thread you ought to be able to get some better results next time.


----------



## mike guy (Apr 14, 2020)

One of my tricks, or hacks as the kids call them, is to cycle the smoker on and off low.  If you have a phone app this is a breeze 

say I want a lot of smoke at 275. Load a water pan in the smoker for thermal mass, and we’ll because water is good. Then I’ll heat it up to 300. Throw the meat on and set it to the low temp, maximum smoke, most smokers have as a feature.

Then just cycle between periods of low temps high smoke and high average temps.  Your cook temp will remain more stable than you think.  Unless you forget about it.  You can get away with 20-30 minute cycles depending on how much thermal mass you put in.  Throw some bricks in for more stability (don’t forget preheat time goes up the more mass).  

this works well and in some cases will put even more smoke flavor than a pellet tube if you do it right.  Or add a pellet tube on top and go nuts.


----------



## wseroyer (Apr 14, 2020)

So, i'll give you guys an update since I made this post, I've done 4 rib cooks a 1 salmon cook and 2 briskets, I did get a smoke tube and a gasket kit for the lid of the smoker and that seemed to help on the last brisket. I smoked my last brisket on smoke for 14 hours before taking it off wrapping it and finishing it off in the oven. it had a good smoke flavor but it still wasn't a deep smoke flavor like you'd get from a big offset smoker like at a BBQ restaurant I used the Traeger Texas beef blend pellets. I've been having problems with drying the brisket out part of it is I think i'm letting the brisket rest for too long once it is done in the oven I take it out wrapped it in beach towels and put it in the cooler, for around 4-5 hours, the last one I made on Easter I rested for 5 hours, but I have an excuse my brother and his wife announced they are pregnant and this will be the first grandchild for my parents and our family so we got a little wild with the booze and I forgot about the brisket . Anyways i've got a 20lb usda prime brisket from costco that I will be making for my dad's birthday on April 29 I ordered 40lbs of Mesquite Blend lumberjack smoker pellets that I will be using with the smoke tube i'm thinking i'm going to do a 10-12 hour cook at the 180 setting on my smoker, it runs hot so 180 on it is really around 210-230.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 14, 2020)

Hope you're in an open area. The lumber Jack mesquite smokes like crazy for me.


----------



## Khrakk (Apr 16, 2020)

I had a similar complaint that my electric didn't do enough smoke flavor.  At the recommendation of this forums, I started using a tube, and I've been really happy with it ever since.  I see you got a tube already and are refining your process.  I'm anxious to hear how your next brisket goes with the tube in addition to good pellets that you got.

Now I just got to figure out how to get a smoke ring from my electric.


----------



## mike guy (Apr 16, 2020)

Smoke ring is not very important.  Franklins brisket hardly ever has a visible one. You don’t even need smoke to make one.  All though, smoke is typically one of the ingredients.  Let your salt soak in and form a pellicle and you’ll get a smoke ring.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 16, 2020)

Try wood chips instead of pellets in the tube. Tamp it as much as you can. Burns faster but the aroma is so much better.


----------



## Khrakk (Apr 16, 2020)

That's is really interesting, and I'll try both your suggestions sometime.  I know smoke ring is not important, but it is really pretty.  I used my dad's smoker a couple months ago and got a beautiful smoke ring.  I was really jealous of my dad's smoker for a bit.

Anyways, still anxious to hear about how the brisket turns out.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 16, 2020)

I had the same problem until I got my AMZN-Tube smoker to supplement it.  I do occasionally have a problem with the tube going out.

Packing the pellets into the tube is very important.  If they are loose, they'll go out.  I always slam it down like I used to pack cigarettes back when I smoked them.
Nuking them in the microwave for a minute helps heat them up and they seem to dry out a little and they go out less.  I have been considering adding a a little charcoal and a little bit of wood chips to the pellet tube to try to keep it from going out.  I'm sure I'll figure something out.
Oh, and I light it with a propane torch, standing on its end.  Let the flame burn itself out and then I place it horizontally in the smoker.


----------



## wseroyer (Apr 16, 2020)

Khrakk said:


> I had a similar complaint that my electric didn't do enough smoke flavor.  At the recommendation of this forums, I started using a tube, and I've been really happy with it ever since.  I see you got a tube already and are refining your process.  I'm anxious to hear how your next brisket goes with the tube in addition to good pellets that you got.
> 
> Now I just got to figure out how to get a smoke ring from my electric.


Ya I'm having a problem with getting a good smoke Ring all of the way around


----------



## wseroyer (Apr 16, 2020)

bdawg said:


> I had the same problem until I got my AMZN-Tube smoker to supplement it.  I do occasionally have a problem with the tube going out.
> 
> Packing the pellets into the tube is very important.  If they are loose, they'll go out.  I always slam it down like I used to pack cigarettes back when I smoked them.
> Nuking them in the microwave for a minute helps heat them up and they seem to dry out a little and they go out less.  I have been considering adding a a little charcoal and a little bit of wood chips to the pellet tube to try to keep it from going out.  I'm sure I'll figure something out.
> Oh, and I light it with a propane torch, standing on its end.  Let the flame burn itself out and then I place it horizontally in the smoker.


Yep I do all of that map gas is the real secret to getting a smoke tube to work really well.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 16, 2020)

wseroyer said:


> Ya I'm having a problem with getting a good smoke Ring all of the way around


Smoke ring doesn’t mean Jack. In competition, they do not judge on smoke ring. It’s easy to create. Just a little cure in the rub makes for a huge pink ring. Don’t mean Jack.


----------



## Khrakk (Apr 16, 2020)

That's is really interesting, and I'll try both your suggestions sometime (@ Mike and JW).  I know smoke ring is not important, but it is really pretty.  I used my dad's smoker a couple months ago and got a beautiful smoke ring.  I was really jealous of my dad's smoker for a bit.

Anyways, still anxious to hear about how the brisket turns out.


----------



## bregent (Apr 16, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Smoke ring doesn’t mean Jack.



Maybe not to you, but it matters to many folks who like the visual appeal it adds.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 16, 2020)

Surprised no one has mentioned spritzing the meat. Keeps the surface temp lower and moist so smoke adheres and penetrates the meat better. Pellet grills tend to dry the surface quickly because of the volume of air being pushed through the cooker. At the opposite end of the spectrum kamados have minimal airflow when smoking and can be too humid to put a good bark on.

My recommendation would be to let the cold meat get some condensation on it before you put it in the cooker and then spritz whenever the surface is looking dry. Once or twice an hour.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 16, 2020)

2 months ago, I got a Masterbuilt pooper from Sam's.  Haven't fully learned the  technique, but slowly getting there.
I've only used Traeger gourmet pellets in the hopper.  I think the Lumberjack MHC blend would be a comparable product. 

Even in the lower temp or smoke mode, I wasn't impressed with the flavor.
I added a smoke tube (cheap knockoff to Amaz-n that my wife bought at Target). 
The aroma and flavor is now to my preference and more important my wife.
Figuring which pellets to use in the tube is a learning experience.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 16, 2020)

Use the Lumberjack in the tube and use the Traeger pellets as fuel for the cooker or just throw them out. Traeger is currently being sued over their pellets being scented with oils. They're basically Pit Boss quality pellets at a premium price. If you can get them Kingsford is making 100% hickory, 100% maple, and 100% cherry pellets now. Cheaper than buying Lumberjack from Amazon.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 16, 2020)

bregent said:


> Maybe not to you, but it matters to many folks who like the visual appeal it adds.


Well, then add a little tender quick to your rub. Perfect smoke ring every time. With or without smoke.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 17, 2020)

the Kingsford pellets were 2x higher than Lumberjack, bought 10 10lbs bags on clearance last year, wasn't impressed and like the LJ a lot more, I ended up using the Kfd for heat on long smokes


----------



## BC Buck (Apr 17, 2020)

__





						How I get more smoke flavor with pellet grills
					

I like cutting my own smoking woods but dont always have time to baby sit a smoker. My Memphis pro is a true turn it on and forget but smoke profile is mild. Iv tried many, many,ways but this works every time.      If you use foil pack you dont need to worry about flareups. You will need to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



This is what I do and I cut all my smoking wood from my farm. First 1.5 to 2 hours keep temp below 220 while smoking. Then wrap ribs for 1hour with temp at 350. Last 1/2 hour back on smoker unwrapped to set sauce. I do feel wrapping in foil you loose some of flavor through steaming you work so hard for.


----------



## wseroyer (Apr 17, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned spritzing the meat. Keeps the surface temp lower and moist so smoke adheres and penetrates the meat better. Pellet grills tend to dry the surface quickly because of the volume of air being pushed through the cooker. At the opposite end of the spectrum kamados have minimal airflow when smoking and can be too humid to put a good bark on.
> 
> My recommendation would be to let the cold meat get some condensation on it before you put it in the cooker and then spritz whenever the surface is looking dry. Once or twice an hour.


I forgot to mention, i've been spritzing my brisk on long smokes, my brother told me to do that who also has has a Traeger.  His is much newer than mine it looks like a propane grill, I noticed a much stronger smoke flavor on his brisket.


----------



## smokngun (Apr 18, 2020)

wseroyer said:


> So, i'll give you guys an update since I made this post, I've done 4 rib cooks a 1 salmon cook and 2 briskets, I did get a smoke tube and a gasket kit for the lid of the smoker and that seemed to help on the last brisket. I smoked my last brisket on smoke for 14 hours before taking it off wrapping it and finishing it off in the oven. it had a good smoke flavor but it still wasn't a deep smoke flavor like you'd get from a big offset smoker like at a BBQ restaurant I used the Traeger Texas beef blend pellets. I've been having problems with drying the brisket out part of it is I think i'm letting the brisket rest for too long once it is done in the oven I take it out wrapped it in beach towels and put it in the cooler, for around 4-5 hours, the last one I made on Easter I rested for 5 hours, but I have an excuse my brother and his wife announced they are pregnant and this will be the first grandchild for my parents and our family so we got a little wild with the booze and I forgot about the brisket . Anyways i've got a 20lb usda prime brisket from costco that I will be making for my dad's birthday on April 29 I ordered 40lbs of Mesquite Blend lumberjack smoker pellets that I will be using with the smoke tube i'm thinking i'm going to do a 10-12 hour cook at the 180 setting on my smoker, it runs hot so 180 on it is really around 210-230.



Your on the right track using LJ pellets. Their Mesquite blend is going to be 60%oak 40% mesquite, although a blend, 10x better than any Trager pellet. As others have said Trager pellets are ALWAYS a blend with Alder being the primary wood with the flavor wood usually being 20% of the pellet and oil also added to add to the flavor wood. So with Trager if you bought Hickory pellets it would actually be 80% Alder 20% Hickory/w hickory oil flavoring. I've done tons of research on pellets years ago before I purchased 6klbs of lumberjack pellets I went through those is 2yrs. For the price they are hard to beat, do some searches you can find them locally for a good price. (I just bought 200lbs today 120# 100% Hickory & 80# 100% Cherry for $90) from a farm store.


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Apr 19, 2020)

The LJ mesquite blend will give you a great flavor, that is what I use on brisket, with a tube.


----------



## wseroyer (Apr 23, 2020)

So little update, since everyone is stuck at home, and I have a 20lb brisket I was going to do for my dad's birthday. My family has decided we are going to have one big party for me, my dad, and my sister since our birthdays are all with in the same week. My dads birth day is April 29th, mine is May 3rd, and my sister is May 5th. My game plan for the brisket is to season it with SPG and cook it with the Lumberjack Mesquite blend with my my smoke tube for 12 hours with at 180 on my smoker, (that setting is more like around 200-210 on my old traeger), then wrap it in towels and put it in a cooler for an 1 1/2 hours before slicing. any tips and tricks? should just I keep it on the smoke setting and then bring it up to temperature in the oven? what about seasoning? I really need to be on my A game and be ready to wow a crowd.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 23, 2020)

sounds like a good plan, I would make sure to hit 200-205 and probe tender to finish, allow plenty of time as meat can rest in a cooler for several hours before cutting it up, happy Birthday to all


----------



## schlotz (Apr 23, 2020)

Briskets in general become tender somewhere in the range of 195-210º because every piece of meat is different.  If the heat applied is only 180º then ....? I would suggest a *verified* grate temp of at least 225º. Even at that temp it's going to take more than 12 hours. I'm assuming the 20lb packer, is the sticker weight.  Once trimmed you should lose 3-4 lbs from removing excess fat.  At 225º I would roughly figure at least an hour per pound (could be more) for a 16.5# brisket.  Personally I run briskets at 275º and for Choice grade it's somewhere in the 45-47 min/lb and closer to 40 min/lb if Prime. To that add at least 1 hour (2 is better) for resting.  Regardless, temp & time are only guidelines. Doneness is when it probes tender multiple places in the flat (feel is like probing a jar of peanut butter).  BTW: if you pull when its tender and done, let it rest open on the counter for 10-15 min before wrapping and placing in a cooler. This will stop the cooking action, otherwise if straight into the cooler it will continue to cook, i.e. become over cooked.

Certainly it's your choice on wood to be used but remember mesquite is extremely strong. Some can stand it, others not so much. Considering you are smoking for a number of different mouths it might be prudent to smoke with hickory and put mesquite in the tube.

Seasoning: all I can offer is what I do and that is pure Texas Style.  50-50 salt and black pepper.


----------

